# Η εκδοχή της υπεράσπισης για το "ατυχές συμβάν"



## Elsa (Dec 11, 2008)

Μου το έστειλαν μόλις με mail:


----------



## Palavra (Dec 11, 2008)

Ήθελα να πω, επ' ευκαιρία, ότι οι δύο κατηγορούμενοι δε λέγονται «ειδικοί φρουροί». Ο μεν πιστολέρο λέγεται *Επαμεινώνδας Κορκονέας* και ο φίλος του λέγεται *Βασίλης Σαραλιώτης*.

[...]
_Το πλήρωμα του περιπολικού που αποτελούνταν από δυο ειδικούς φρουρούς του Αστυνομικού Τμήματος Εξαρχείων, τον 31χρονο Βασίλη Σαραλιώτη, άγαμο και τον 37χρονο Επαμεινώνδα Κορκονέα, παντρεμένο και πατέρα τριών παιδιών – πρόκειται για αυτόν που πυροβόλησε τον 16χρονο. Και οι δυο έχουν περάσει εκπαίδευση από τις ειδικές δυνάμεις του Στρατού_[...]

http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=2&artid=245731&ct=32


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 11, 2008)

Θέλω να πω, ότι σιχάθηκα χτες να ακούω στις ειδήσεις συνέχεια "....ο/του/τον αστυνομικό-νταή....". ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!!!


----------



## Elsa (Dec 11, 2008)

Και η εκδοχή της "Σαλάτας εποχής".

Παρεμπιπτόντως, το καλύτερο σύνθημα που άκουσα χτες στην -πολύ μεγάλη- συγκέντρωση στο Σύνταγμα: 
*«Στο δρόμο, στο δρόμο, να σπάσουμε τον τρόμο»*


----------



## Palavra (Dec 11, 2008)

Ναι, ναι. Επίσης, *μπουζουριάζουμε άλλα τρία τέσσερα δεκαπεντάχρονα*, για να δείξουμε ότι και αυτό που σκοτώσαμε ήταν πραγματικά κακοποιό και ταραχοποιό στοιχείο. Μην κοιτάτε που θύμιζε δωδεκάχρονο και που ήταν λεπτό σαν κλαράκι. Ξέρεις τι γίνεται αν επιτεθεί αυτό στον ειδικό φρουρό-βοϊδάκι; Άσε! Σφαγή θα γινόταν. Φοβήθηκε ο άνθρωπος.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, σήμερα το πρωί είδα ένα τσούρμο παιδάκια με απειλητικές διαθέσεις να κατευθύνονται προς το κοιμητήριο του Παλαιού Φαλήρου, πιθανολογείται για τα τριήμερα του μικρού, κρατώντας στα χέρια τους φονικά λευκά και κόκκινα τριαντάφυλλα, προφανέστατα με σκοπό να τα πετάξουν στα γομάρια στα ΜΑΤ και να τραυματίσουν θανάσιμα τους άντρες που προχθές έριξαν δώδεκα πυροβολισμούς μάχονται για την ασφάλεια του κοινού πολίτη.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 12, 2008)

Μετά από το εμετικό υπόμνημα της υπεράσπισης, μια πρόταση για σύνθημα στην αυριανή συγκέντρωση: *«Όλοι την έχουμε αποκλίνουσα»* (την συμπεριφορά, βεβαίως).

Btw, ο Δ.Σ.Α. άσκησε χτες πειθαρχική δίωξη στον ακατονόμαστο δικηγόρο:

_Με ανακοίνωση που εξέδωσε πριν από λίγο, ο Δ.Σ.Α αποδοκιμάζει τις δηλώσεις του μέλους του. «Η υπερασπιστική λειτουργία αποτελεί απόλυτο δικαίωμα, υπόκειται όμως στους κανόνες δικηγορικής δεοντολογίας. Η περιύβριση του νεκρού 15χρονου, είτε ατομικά, είτε με αναπαραγωγή των απόψεων του εντολέα του στα ΜΜΕ, καθώς και η δυσφήμιση των δικηγόρων που δεν δέχθηκαν να αναλάβουν την υπεράσπιση, αντίκειται στους κανόνες δικηγορικής δεοντολογίας και την υποχρέωση ευθέως τρόπου υπεράσπισης._


----------



## curry (Dec 12, 2008)

Καλά, αυτός ο ΔΣΑ δεν έχει βαρεθεί πλέον με τον Κούγια; Αυστηρότερες ποινές δεν έχουν;


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 12, 2008)

Από εδώ:

"...Ο ΔΣΑ αναφέρει ότι ήδη ασκήθηκε πειθαρχική δίωξη και έχουν επιληφθεί τα αρμόδια πειθαρχικά συμβούλια ενώ υπενθυμίζει ότι κατά του κ. Αλέξη Κούγια έχει εκδοθεί απόφαση οριστικής διαγραφής του πρωτοβάθμιου πειθαρχικού συμβουλίου, η οποία βρίσκεται σε εκκρεμότητα στον Άρειο Πάγο."


----------



## Elsa (Dec 12, 2008)

...και μάλιστα βρίσκεται σε εκκρεμότητα από 30/5/2008!


----------



## mariposa (Dec 12, 2008)

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να του αφαιρέσουν την άδεια;


----------



## curry (Dec 12, 2008)

Άρα, δεν είναι στον Άρειο Πάγο, είναι απλά στον πάγο...


----------



## curry (Dec 12, 2008)

Από το tvxs.gr.

Επίθεση πραγματοποιήθηκε πριν από λίγη ώρα στο δικηγορικό γραφείο του Αλέξη Κούγια. Ο κ. Κούγιας δήλωσε ότι δεν πρόκειται να παραιτηθεί από την υπόθεση και ότι θα κάνει καταγγελία στο Ευρωπαϊκό Δικαστήριο.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 13, 2008)

Επειδή στο άλλο σχετικό νήμα έχει ξεκινήσει μια πιο φιλοσοφική συζήτηση περί βίας, βάζω εδώ σύνδεσμο για σημερινό άρθρο του Χρήστου Ζέρβα στην Ελευθεροτυπία με τίτλο: *Καθεστώς η ατιμωρησία αστυνομικών* και υπότιτλο _Πόσο μεμονωμένο είναι ένα γεγονός όταν αυτό επαναλαμβάνεται αδιάκοπα για πολλά χρόνια;_
και ένα άλλο της Κάτιας Αντωνιάδη με τίτλο: *«Μεμονωμένη» βία, μόνιμη ατιμωρησία*.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 14, 2008)

Το ανεκδιήγητο υπουργείο παιδείας με το γνωστό μερακλή υπουργό, δημιούργησε ηλεκτρονικό ταχυδρομείο, _όπου καλούνται οι μαθητές και γενικότερα οι νέοι να εκφράσουν ελεύθερα τη γνώμη τους, καθώς όπως επισημαίνεται στην ανακοίνωση «οι μαθητές έχουν δικαίωμα ελεύθερης έκφρασης»._ 

Η διεύθυνση (μα, πάνε γυρεύοντας; ), είναι... [email protected]

Πού θα βάζατε τον τόνο εσείς;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 14, 2008)

Προφανώς θέλουν να διασκεδάσουν τις εντυπώσεις εξαιτίας αυτού:
http://www.tvxs.gr/v1658

Ο Στυλιανίδης, το προηγούμενο Σάββατο, όταν δολοφονήθηκε ο Αλέξης Γρηγορόπουλος και καιγόταν η Ελλάδα, ήταν, φυσικά, στα μπουζούκια.


----------



## sarant (Dec 14, 2008)

Και την Κυριακή το βράδυ στο γήπεδο, έπαιζε ΑΕΚ-Πανθρακικός


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 15, 2008)

Elsa said:


> *«Μεμονωμένη» βία, μόνιμη ατιμωρησία*



Νομίζω ότι αυτός είναι και ο τίτλος της χρονιάς (έχει και πολύ ωραία ρίμα και ωραίες παρηχήσεις...)


----------



## Palavra (Dec 15, 2008)

Διαβάστε και αηδιάστε. Η απολογία του αστυνομικού στην υπόθεση της ζαρντινιέρας. Δώστε ιδιαίτερη σημασία στα κοκκινισμένα σημεία, ιδίως εκεί που αναφέρει προς υπεράσπισή του ότι ο φοιτητής είναι Κύπριος και ότι δεν είναι καν φοιτητής πανεπιστημίου αλλά ΙΕΚ (εντάξει, εγώ που έχω τελειώσει ΑΕΙ τη γλιτώνω την κλοτσοπατινάδα, κύριε μπάτσε μου; )


----------



## Elsa (Dec 19, 2008)

Από την Ελευθεροτυπία, 16/12/2008 
_(αν πειράζει που το παραθέτω όλο, σβήστε το, δεν ήθελα να το κόψω)_
*
«Μάθημα 1ον για τον υπουργό Παιδείας ως πρώην μαθητή μου»*

Παραμύθι ο χρόνος
μισός παιδί, μισός άντρας
παίζει κρυφτό στα σκοτεινά

Στ. Πολύζος, Ο χρόνος και η λίμνη

Το να σου αρέσουν τα λαϊκά άσματα (είτε ως παιδί του λαού είτε ως νεογιάπι) είναι καλό σημάδι. Το να πηγαίνεις όμως στα μπουζούκια σε ματωμένο Σαββατόβραδο είναι κακός οιωνός.

Το να 'χεις γεννηθεί και μεγαλώσει στη Θράκη είναι ευλογία θεού. Το να πηγαίνεις όμως στο γήπεδο για να δεις τον Πανθρακικό εν μέσω πραγματικών κοινωνικών εκρήξεων σηματοδοτεί απώλεια του μέτρου στάθμισης.

Το να είσαι νέος και νεαρός πολιτικός είναι ευτύχημα για την απο-γεροντοποίηση της χώρας. Το να μην επιδεικνύεις όμως την προσήκουσα ευαισθησία και ευθύνη (δηλώνοντας έστω «έκανα λάθος εκτίμηση») δεν τιμάει ούτε τη γενιά σου ούτε την πολιτική.

Και να θυμάσαι πάντοτε ότι στις ύβρεις των αντιπάλων μας δεν απαντάμε την Υβριν της αλαζονικής εξουσίας μας.

ΥΓ.1: Δεν φοβάστε, κύριε υπουργέ, μήπως ο ιστότοπος που καθιερώσατε ως χώρο διαλόγου των νέων [email protected] διαβαστεί -λόγω και των λατινικών χαρακτήρων- αντί για «Φωνή μαθητών» ως «Φόνοι μαθητών»;

ΥΓ.2: Αν χρειαστεί και δεύτερο μάθημα, θα επανέλθω.

Ο πρώην δάσκαλός σου
Γ. ΠΑΝΟΥΣΗΣ
www.giannispanousis.gr


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 19, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Δεν φοβάστε, κύριε υπουργέ, μήπως ο ιστότοπος που καθιερώσατε ως χώρο διαλόγου των νέων [email protected] διαβαστεί -λόγω και των λατινικών χαρακτήρων- αντί για «Φωνή μαθητών» ως «Φόνοι μαθητών»;


'Η και "faux νήμα θυτών" αν έχεις οργιάζουσα φαντασία.


----------

